# EMT-B Study Guide



## blevinsjosh (Apr 24, 2010)

*What emt basic book is priemer in your oppinion*

We are looking to change our emt basic book. I am looking for others oppinion on what they currently use.


----------



## blevinsjosh (Apr 24, 2010)

*What emt basic book is priemer in your oppinion*

We are looking to change our emt basic book. I am looking for others oppinion on what they currently use.


----------



## blevinsjosh (Apr 24, 2010)

*What emt basic book is priemer in your oppinion*

We are looking to change our emt basic book. I am looking for others oppinion on what they currently use.


----------



## blevinsjosh (Apr 24, 2010)

Are there any good emt basic study guides that are good for helping a student through a basic class


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2010)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## galadriel (May 28, 2010)

*Looking for New EMT text*

The text we used for my course was Brady, 11th edition Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer and Michael O'Keefe. It was very good, thorough, yet readable. I also cannot recommend highly enough the FANTASTIC  EMT training I received at the Baldy View ROP Training Center in Ontario, California... Chuck Fedak is the program director and is just a phenomenal instructor who really cares about his students and provides LOTS of equipment and skills training time...I just completed the course and am going to take the NREMT June 5. Wish me luck!  Lisa Harter


----------



## Veneficus (May 28, 2010)

galadriel said:


> The text we used for my course was Brady, 11th edition Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer and Michael O'Keefe. It was very good, thorough, yet readable.



I do not share your optimistic appraisal of the situation.

The place I teach medic at uses this book, (I don't teach basic) I would say it is probably one of the better ones all things considered, but certainly not thorough.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 28, 2010)

My class uses their EMT-B text, "Prehospital Emergency Care, 8th Ed", and I can't say I am too impressed. It really just seems unpolished. I find spelling mistakes that spellcheck would have caught, workbook answers that don't coincide with the questions, and an included CDrom that has quizzes you can take, but chapter 2 doesn't work because of a programming mistake. I can't really recommend it when I get the impression that they must have rushed to put this edition out.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 6, 2010)

galadriel said:


> The text we used for my course was Brady, 11th edition Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer and Michael O'Keefe. It was very good, thorough, yet readable. I also cannot recommend highly enough the FANTASTIC  EMT training I received at the Baldy View ROP Training Center in Ontario, California... Chuck Fedak is the program director and is just a phenomenal instructor who really cares about his students and provides LOTS of equipment and skills training time...I just completed the course and am going to take the NREMT June 5. Wish me luck!  Lisa Harter



This is the exact book that I used to complete my EMT-B training. If the same book is used in the NREMT-B class, what are the benefits of being nationally registered? What would the differences be in a NREMT-B and the non-NREMT-B that is given in Virginia?

I am thinking about taking the national registry test, but I guess I'm curious if it teaches the exact same thing that I have already learned?


----------



## medicdan (Jun 6, 2010)

blevinsjosh said:


> We are looking to change our emt basic book. I am looking for others oppinion on what they currently use.


OP, are you a student? Instructor? Program Director? What criteria are you using? What are your students like? Why are you changing texts?


----------

